# Evening Primrose



## MrsMakeSoap (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this the all time cosmetic potion to be worshiped by all. It seems like a miracle oil. Has anyone had any experiance using it??? I think, as they say, too much of a good thing is bad, I also heard it can be dangerous if you take more than recomended. WELL is this really what its name holds up to be?PLease do tell


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 12, 2008)

I use it in body butter for my son's eczema, it is truely awsome!!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 29, 2008)

My former employer (producer of mass amount of glycerin soaps) made a very small, Evening Primrose Soap with the oil, and sold it for the same amount as the bars twice it's size.  She said it was for helping with skin afflictions, though I don't remember which afflictions specifically.  I never tried it.

DFP, have you ever used it in MP soap?  If I ever get any EPR oil, I'd like to try it....kinda out of my price range though.


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 30, 2008)

I use it in facial oils and it is great.  I only use it as @10%  of my total oils though.....just to be safe  

Joanne


----------

